# YoeLeo Rim rear build



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

I received these rims in January, ordered direct from YoeLeo in Xiamen. Carbon clinchers, 23mm wide, front is 38mm deep and rear is 50mm deep, 20/24 drilling. Note that they are center drilled and use external nipples. Rim width measures 23mm outside and 14mm inside the clincher hooks. Finish is 3k matte. Cross section is more U than V in shape.

After they arrived I was in Tokyo for two weeks and then went to hike the Milford Track in New Zealand so just got around to building the rear over Chinese New Year.

Build used Tune MAG 170 that Santa brought, Pillar bladed spokes and brass nipples. Spoke tension DS of 110kgf and NDS, whatever was needed to center the wheel.

Cosmetically, the rim looks well built and well finished. Drillings look straight and inside finish, clincher hooks, brake surface and tube bed are all nicely done.

Actual build was straight forward. Took it out for 55km ride this AM and all is well. I used a pair of Swiss Stop Yellows I had lying around and they worked effectively in the dry. No pulsating either. Time will tell but for the price $330USD delivered for the pair, no complaints so far.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Three are a number of "wide" rims this year. Hong Fu will have a 56mm deep, 27.5mm wide tubular sometime this year.

2013 AERO carbon wheels

Your challenge, should you choose to accept it, is to mount up a 23mm tire and take a closeup of the profile/sidewall.


----------



## hungryic (Aug 17, 2012)

can you tell me how stiff the rims are? I'm more concerened about the 38mm depth.
Thanks
Ivan


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice bike!

I like those alu wheels too


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Boneman,
I'm considering building up a set of carbon clinchers. A question. Do you seat the spoke nipple directly onto the carbon spoke hole? Is there some kind of washer? It kinda creeps me out that the spoke nipple seats on the naked carbon spoke hole.


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice, am building up some yoeleo's 38/23mm into a disc wheelset myself now.
You got a good price!?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Seated directly on the rim bed. And they are external versus internal. There is not enough room through the spoke access hole to fit a washer. I have small Sapim round and oval washers and they do not fit. I mentioned this to Liu (Leo) and the need to angle the spokes holes. The spoke bed is reasonably thick so assuming the layup and resin mix are good, probably durable enough. I watched it initially but now, not a worry.



JaeP said:


> Boneman,
> I'm considering building up a set of carbon clinchers. A question. Do you seat the spoke nipple directly onto the carbon spoke hole? Is there some kind of washer? It kinda creeps me out that the spoke nipple seats on the naked carbon spoke hole.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

$338USD rims only shipped to Singapore. No issues in doing the transaction.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

I just built up the front which is the 38mm. Unfortunately I can't as I've just had foot surgery. Slated to repatriate and retire in about 90 days so had to use the insurance coverage while still available. The front, it doesn't matter that much for me. The rear, after 1000km has been fine. Let's put it this way, it is as stiff and any alu rim of equivalent spoke drilling.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

I don't know what they use for hubs or spokes if you buy complete wheels.

I only purchased the rims and built them up with my own selection of hubs and spokes.



jodon said:


> *Boneman*,
> Which brand hub they used,their wheels are stiff and durable or not,i want to buy a set of 50mm depth wheels.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

boneman said:


> I don't know what they use for hubs or spokes if you buy complete wheels.
> 
> I only purchased the rims and built them up with my own selection of hubs and spokes.


How are the rims holding up? I'm thinking of putting together a set of 50 25mm U shaped tubulars.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

They've held up fine. They remain true and seem durable as the next set of carbon rims although my only other carbon pair are Gigantex 48mm I built up last year. I have not built any carbon tub rimmed wheels yet although it may be a winter project.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, ordered a set of the 23 mm wide 50's, the 25mm U's are too wide after looking at the profile.


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

Personally I think its wiser to go for the 25mm rims over the 23mm, why?
Because you are not getting much advantage from a 23mm vs 20.5mm rim, the internal width is still only 13/14mm for both, the 23mm has only been widened by making the walls thicker, so the tyre is still going to be that bulb shape, the reason for going wider (for me at least) is the improved tyre shape resulting in noticeably better cornering.

FarSports '20.5mm' rim - Internal width: 13.3-13.5mm
Y0ele0 '23mm' rim - Internal width: 14.6-14.7mm
FarSports '23mm' rim - Internal width: 14.1mm
FarSports '25mm' rim - Internal width: 18mm


See the difference.

These are my measurements from various China rims, of course if weight is your only concern then ignore my info as the 25mm wides are obviously heavier.

Also, the 25mm dont look that wide in person as they do in the pics.


----------



## wrcompositi (Jan 24, 2006)

Crawf said:


> FarSports '20.5mm' rim - Internal width: 13.3-13.5mm
> Y0ele0 '23mm' rim - Internal width: 14.6-14.7mm
> FarSports '23mm' rim - Internal width: 14.1mm
> FarSports '25mm' rim - Internal width: 18mm


Nice info, except for maybe sturdier walls, these 23mm varieties provide no significant benefits.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

The measurements don't matter in my case, using tubular. The external width up on the bed is 25mm and widens to 26.27. A 23mm tire on a 23mm bed will become 24+ mm, a 25mm on a 23mm bed will become 27mm (on HED C2). The Yoeleo 25mm rims are recommended for 25 - 28 mm tires, no need for me to run those. If the profile was 23 or 24 will a larger flare (something like an Enve) it would be an option.

My existing HED C2's are 435 g, the 25m U are 415 g, the 23 mm are 375 g. The weight differences aren't all that great as the HED's are already decent, in my case 120 g vs 40 g between the 2 sets of rims. On the other hand 120 g or savings is better than 40g.


----------

